# تعلم صناعة مكائن الـ Cnc / الجزء 4 / مصدر القدرة و تحديد التيار للمحركات الخطوية



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، إخوتي الأكارم إليكم الجزء الرابع من دورة صناعة مكائن الـ CNC ، و هذه هي روابط الأجزاء السابقة :
الجزء الأول / كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية
الجزء الثاني / التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية
الجزء الثالث / مرحلة تكوين تعاقب النبضات

فلنأخذ أحد ملفات المحرك الخطوي و نرى ما الذي يمثل هذا الملف داخل دائرة التحكم ، إذ يمكننا أن نمثله بمقاومة و محث مربوطين على التوالي كما في الشكل التالي ،





و هذان العنصران يسببان وجود ثابت زمني (قيمته L/R) لممانعة تعاكس تأثير التغير في فولتية المصدر عند الفتح و الإغلاق مما يسبب تأخر صعود التيار إلى الحد المطلوب عند تشغيل المحرك و بالتالي عدم توليد العزم الكافي لتحريكه أو إيقافه عند تعرضه لحمل معين ، فإذا كان الزمن الذي يستغرقه التيار للصعود إلى القيمة التي توفر العزم اللازم لتدوير المحرك عند تسليط حمل معين عليه أقل من زمن النبضة المعطاة من دائرة القيادة (أي عند السرع العالية) فإن هذا المحرك لن يستطيع البدء بالحركة لأن كل نبضة ستبدأ و تنتهي قبل أن يصل التيار إلى المستوى المطلوب للتدوير . 
و الحل هو أن نزيد زمن صعود التيار بزيادة الفولتية من المصدر . و عادةً يتم تشغيل المحركات الخطوية بفولتية تساوي 10 إلى 25 ضعف الفولتية الإسمية المكتوبة على المحرك . 
و لكن هناك مشكلة أخرى و هي أننا عندما نضاعف الفولتية سيتضاعف التيار المار في ملف المحرك بنفس النسبة مما يؤدي إلى تلف الملف لأنه لن يتحمل أكثر من التيار المحدد بالقيمة المكتوبة عليه .
و الحل هو إظافة مقاومة على التوالي مع الملف لتحديد التيار المار بالملف بالقيمة المحددة له ، و عندها سنتمكن من إعطاء فولتية أكبر بالإظافة إلى أن هذه المقاومة ستقلل الثابت الزمني (L/R) الذي يتناسب عكسياً مع قيمة المقاومة .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم وليد الحديدى
جذاك *الله خيرا عما تفيدنا بة هنا من علمك ذادك الله من العلم*
*و برغم انة ليس تخصصى إلا إننى لم أحرم نفسى من متابعة ما تطرحة*
*من دروس عن صناعة المكائن فقد إستفدت كثيرا من متابعتك*
*أشكرك كثيرا ووفقك الله دائما*
*أخوك خالد فرج
*


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الطريقة التي نقوم فيها بإضافة مقاومة لتحديد التيار تسمى بـ (L/R Drives) أو طريقة تثبيت الفولتية (Constant Voltage Drives) . و يمكننا حساب قيمة المقاومة التي تجب إضافتها كالتالي :
بناءاً على الدائرة الموضحة في الشكل أعلاه و حسب قانون أوم فإن :
V=IR
V=I(R+R2
R2=(V-IR)/I
حيث V هي فولتية المصدر 
و I التيار المار و هو التيار المطلوب أو التيار المكتوب على المحرك
و R مقاومة الملف ، و R2 المقاومة التي يجب إضافتها .
و بعد أن عرفنا قيمة المقاومة التي سنضيفها يجب أن نحسب قدرة هذه المقاومة لكي نشتري المقاومة المناسبة ، و كما تعلمون فالقدرة هي المقاومة في مربع التيار :
P=I^2*R

هذه الطريقة هي أسهل طريقة لتحديد التيار لكنها غير كفوءة لأنها تسبب هدر للطاقة إذ أن الطاقة التي تستهلكها المقاومة المضافة تشتتها على شكل حرارة . و هناك طرق أخرى لتحديد التيار سأذكرها لاحقاً إن شاء الله .​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> أخى الكريم وليد الحديدى
> جذاك الله خيرا عما تفيدنا بة هنا من علمك ذادك الله من العلم
> و برغم انة ليس تخصصى إلا إننى لم أحرم نفسى من متابعة ما تطرحة
> من دروس عن صناعة المكائن فقد إستفدت كثيرا من متابعتك
> ...


 و جزاك عني كل الخير أرجو أن تستفيد فعلاً من الدورة و الحقيقة أنها بمنتهى السهولة (برأيي) و لا تحتاج إلى تخصص عميق فقط ركز و تابع و ستستفيد فائدة كبيرة إن شاء الله .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الطريقة الثانية لتحديد التيار هي طريقة تقطيع التيار (Chopper Drive Circuits) و تسمى أيضاً (Constant Current Drive) و في هذه الطريقة تتم تغذية المحرك بفولتية عالية تسبب صعود التيار بسرعة عالية أيضاً و ما أن يصل التيار إلى القيمة المحددة للملف تقوم الدائرة بقطع الفولتية عن المحرك لفترة معينة ثم توصلها له بعد فترة قصيرة و كل هذا يتم بأجزاء بالألف من الثانية و بالطبع بتردد أكثر من تردد النبضات المتعاقبة التي يستلمها المحرك من الحاسوب الشخصي ، أي بمعنى آخر للتبسيط تقوم الدائرة بتقطيع فولتية النبضة الواحدة إلى عدة أجزاء للحصول على التيار المحدد .




حيث Ton زمن تسليط الفولتية
و Toff زمن قطع الفولتية
و يتم التقطيع بواسطة ترانزستور و يتم قياس التيار بواسطة دائرة متكاملة (IC) متحسس للتيار ، و هذه العملية أشبه بعملية تعديل عرض النبضة (PWM) و بالتالي سنحصل من عملية التقطيع هذه على تيار شبه مستمر كما في الشكل أعلاه . و هذه الطريقة هي الأكثر شيوعاً و الأكثر كفاءةً من حيث عدم إهدار الطاقة و الحصول على عزوم كبيرة في السرعات العالية .


----------



## روتر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي وليد على هذا الشرح الرائع ولي رجاء بيسط ان ترفق المصطلحات الانجليزيه المرادفة وكذلك مسميات القطع الالكترونية كما هو دارج في سوق الالكترونيات.
مثال: محث ما هو مرادفها ؟؟؟؟

ولك جزيل الشكر والى الامام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكركأخي فهد على التنبيه و إليك بعض الكلمات التي عربتها و قد تكون غير مفهومة و سأعمل فيما بعد على إلحاق قائمة بكل المصطلحات غير المفهومة .
محث : Inductor أي ملف
ممانعة : Reluctance
محرك : Motor
ٍخطوي : Stepping / Stepper
نبضة : Pulse
تردد : Frequency
القدرة : Power
الثابت الزمني : Time Constant


----------



## روتر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتجاوبك أخي وليد لاقتراحي وهكذا تكون الفائدة أكثر للجميع


----------



## يحيى يحيى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة طال شوقنا لك ولعلمك اكثر مما نحتمل يا اخي وليد 
كل عام وانت طيب اخي وليد 
ارجوا من الله ان تكون بخير وفي تمام العافية 
اما اخر ما وصلت فية انا في حلمي (ماكينة cnc)هو انني اشتريت طابعة ابسون قديمة ووجدت ان بها موتوران ذوي اربعة سلوك وقررت ان اخذ من الدرايفر الخاص بها القطعتين LB11847 OFKO وعندما بدات بالتركيب احترت كيف اقوم بتكوين الدائر الالكترونية الخاصة بهذة المواتير ولكنني بحثت في النت عن هذه القطعة فوجدت مواصفاتها باللينك التالي 
http://www.semiconductor-sanyo.com/ds_e/EN6183.pdf
ولكن لم استطع تكوين الدائرة كاملة او بمعنى اصح لم افهم الكثير والكثير من الشرح لها
فارجو منك اخي الكريم ان توضح لي كيفية تكوين هذة الدائرة وكيفية الحصول على اعلى امان لها مع العلم بانني هاوي ولست محترف وجزاك الله كل خير وارجوا من الله ان يكون كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وان يتجاوز عن ذنوبك انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير 
اما مواصفات الموتور فهي كالاتيى
EM-400
080504A


----------



## gehan11 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (27 يونيو 2010)

قرات الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث والان الرابع 
( في فمي ماء ؟؟؟؟ عاجز عن التعبير)
لن اقول الا شي واحد
جزاك الله خير استمر.......


----------



## m.ahmad (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخ وليد علىالمجهود الرائع بس لو تستطيع تجميع الاجزاء الماضية كلها في ملف واحد 
لكي يستطيع المتاخر عن الدورة قراتها بنفس الترتيب الذي انت وضعته ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً و أتمنى أن تكونوا استفدتم و سأحاول قدر المستطاع جمع الحلقات كلها بالترتيب


----------



## ali_aldeen (1 يوليو 2010)

الاخ وليد السلام عليكم 
اود ان اسال هل يوجد في العراق من يبيع الدريفرات الجاهزة مع محركاتها وكم سعرها ان وجدت


----------



## عبد السلام فاعور (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزك الخير


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخ وليد
على الشرح الطيب


----------



## Electronics BH (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ،، 

موضوع متميز ،، من شخص متميز دائما ،، 

انا اريد ان اصنع محدد للتيار ،، ولكن ليس باستخدام مقاومة ،، لان المقاومة يجب ان تكون مقاومة قدرة ،، ويجب ان نلتزم برقم معين حتى نصل إلى افضل النتائج ،، 

هل هناك حلول أخرى ،، او دوائر جاهزة مجربة ،، باستخدام مثلا op amp ،، او عن طريق التحكم في الجهد على بوابة الموسفت mosfet gate ،، للتحكم في التيار المار في الـ، drain !؟ 


تمنياتي ​


----------



## aimen1981 (4 مايو 2013)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> هذه الطريقة التي نقوم فيها بإضافة مقاومة لتحديد التيار تسمى بـ (l/r drives) أو طريقة تثبيت الفولتية (constant voltage drives) . و يمكننا حساب قيمة المقاومة التي تجب إضافتها كالتالي :
> بناءاً على الدائرة الموضحة في الشكل أعلاه و حسب قانون أوم فإن :
> V=ir
> v=i(r+r2
> ...



يوجد خطا في حساب الاستطاعة المقاومة في الدالة p=i^2*r​هي p=i^2*r2​


----------



## aimen1981 (4 مايو 2013)

بعد الحسابات وجدة انني احتاج الى مقاومة 5اوم واستطاعة 100w لكن في داتا شيت لا توجد مقاومة بهذا الشكل هل استطيع وضع مقاومتان 2.5اوم و50wعلى التسلسل


----------

